# Curry Night / English Food, 11th December



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, *this time of year* is fast approaching again, so how about another jummy curry? 

I'm thinking Barinda in Wilmslow again, with English food available as well for anyone who finds a curry too rich
http://www.barinda.co.uk/

How about a Saturday in late November/early December? Who is up for it? 

*And the curry hungry peeps are:*
Dani
John 
David&Julie 
Shell&Lee
Graham
Burns
thedino +1
Simon&Sharron
Jonathan&Emma
Denise
Nick&Julie


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Excellent food and place, stick me n Linda down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> Excellent food and place, stick me n Linda down


Great Syd 8)

Assuming we're going for A Saturday, which one do we go for?

I'll amend the first post as we go along


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

We'll be along if the dates suit.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Which Saturday would you like then Mark? What about you Syd?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry Dani cant make this. First week in December im working everyday, then im off on my jollies until 2011   

Hope you all have a good time though 

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> Sorry Dani cant make this first week in December
> 
> Paul


This of course depends whether or not we get curried in November or December Paul. So far no one seems to have any preferences :roll:



Redscouse said:


> then im off on my jollies until 2011
> 
> Paul


You lucky so-and-so you. Have a good'ne :lol: :lol:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds great Danni.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll make any Saturday but 13th Nov or 4th Dec


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

First week of December should be ok for us   , Fridays are usually out so a Saturday would be better ....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Soz Danni, i will be in Macedonia Nov/Dec. Keep tring though, you will get me in the end.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hmmmm ,,,, 27th November, 4th or 11th December? Think it'll be a tough decission :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I thought you were all coming down for my Christmas Party on 4th December...?? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> I thought you were all coming down for my Christmas Party on 4th December...?? :wink:


Penny!!!!!!!!!!! Didn't I tell you you'd be coming up here :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hmmmm.....

Make it the 27th Nov, and rent us your spare room....and it could be a possibility!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Make it the 27th Nov, and rent us your spare room....and it could be a possibility!! :lol:


Hmmmm, could well be the case :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

What's a jummy curry? :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Me and Lee will be up for it pending dates :mrgreen:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm.....
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jan and I are up for it but cant do sat the 13th Nov sorry all other Saturday dates are OK for us.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SLO3 said:


> Sounds great Dani.


Any preference on dates?



John-H said:


> I'll make any Saturday but 13th Nov or 4th Dec


I'm sure we'll find a date that suits you; after all Barinda would have gone out of business by now without you :roll: :wink:



davidg said:


> First week of December should be ok for us   , Fridays are usually out so a Saturday would be better ....


Yeahhhh  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 



shell said:


> Me and Lee will be up for it pending dates :mrgreen:


Great Shell 



les said:


> Jan and I are up for it but cant do sat the 13th Nov sorry all other Saturday dates are OK for us.


Sounds good Les  Looks like it'll be December (4th or 11th)


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Put me down, cant refuse a good curry :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Graham


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Me plus 1 depending on dates.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Definitely maybe, depending on dates.

Can't do Sat 20.11.10, 4.12.10 or 18.12.10, but if it was any other Sat I would be up for it. 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

20th nov is good for us


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry can't make this, Getting married on the 20th of November and then jetting off on my honeymoon    

Shak


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Yes, *this time of year* is fast approaching again, so how about another jummy curry?
> 
> Just checked their website, can't find the jummy curry anywhere, what's in it?


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

shshivji said:


> Sorry can't make this, Getting married on the 20th of November and then jetting off on my honeymoon
> 
> Shak


All the best to you and your fiancé Shak and have a great Honeymoon [smiley=drummer.gif] 
Graham


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

shshivji said:


> Sorry can't make this, Getting married on the 20th of November and then jetting off on my honeymoon
> 
> Shak


That has got to be the weakest excuse ever..... Ask your wife to be can she juggle dates around lol

All the best m8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specky (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey Dani,

Thanks for the invite, we would have loved to come on curry night but i'll be away in Brazil 

Please keep me in the loop for next one, as i'm only over the hill near Holmfirth.

SPECKY


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like Saturday, 11th December, is a goer?  What do peole think?

I must say Shak that getting married is no reason to stay away from a good curry :roll: Anyway, best of luck to both of you: long may your bliss last

Jeff, perhaps you want to check out the English dishes? You don't necessarryly need to have a curry if you don't want


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

specky said:


> Hey Dani,
> 
> Thanks for the invite, we would have loved to come on curry night but i'll be away in Brazil
> 
> ...


Specky, you're in the loop 8)

And I know Holmfirth well; my ex in-laws live that way :roll:

SLO and burns, you're on the list


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm up for this!

Stick mr plus one down pls.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

thedino said:


> I'm up for this!
> 
> Stick mr plus one down pls.


Great Dino 

I've added you to the list on page 1


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Looks like Saturday, 11th December, is a goer?  What do peole think?
> 
> I must say Shak that getting married is no reason to stay away from a good curry :roll: Anyway, best of luck to both of you: long may your bliss last
> 
> Jeff, perhaps you want to check out the English dishes? You don't necessarryly need to have a curry if you don't want


Thanks for asking but what is the point me going to an Indian to have english food. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> what is the point me going to an Indian to have english food. :?


I thought that part of these get-togethers is to enjoy the company of like minded folk, not the food one eats :roll:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be diving in the Red Sea on 11th December, however don't change the date on my account it looks like I'd be struggling with the alternatives too anyway.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're playing some scouse gits on the 11th [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

Put the Laws down on the list please. This will include Nat.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dani,
> 
> Put the Laws down on the list please. This will include Nat.
> 
> Steve


Done
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > what is the point me going to an Indian to have english food. :?
> ...


There is no point me going to an Indian restaurant just to sit there and not eat, it will look odd don't you think. If i wanted english food i'd go to a sizzling pub, sorry.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry Dani i will be in Singapore on 11th December 

And after my recent enconter, as you found out about at the evenTT, i dont think i want to come on a Curry night for a while lol

Hope you all have a good time 

Paul


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

shshivji said:


> Sorry can't make this, Getting married on the 20th of November and then jetting off on my honeymoon
> 
> Shak


Bloody hell Shak - no need to get married just to excuse your attendance! Although now you have gone to such lengths, I think it's only fair that you produce the marriage certificate as evidence at the next meet after The Big Day! Haha.

Enjoy your wedding matey!  8)

Oh, and I think we all deserve to know when you're back, in case of TT repair necessities! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> after my recent enconter, as you found out about at the evenTT, i dont think i want to come on a Curry night for a while lol
> 
> Paul


Hokey-kokey :wink:

Enjoy Singapore 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> after my recent enconter, as you found out about at the evenTT, i dont think i want to come on a Curry night for a while lol
> 
> Paul


Hokey-kokey :wink:

Enjoy Singapore 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry Dani, we can't make the 11th either...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> Sorry Dani, we can't make the 11th either...


There is always next time


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Kelly and I could maybe do the 4th, subject to baby sitting arrangements. From the 10th onwards, Kelly is away on a conference in Washington for over a week!!

Personally, for us, it would be best if we could pop across and see you one day, perhaps go for lunch. That way we can have a good chat and a catch-up.

Cheers

Alan
PS: Read the thread about your car! What a nightmare. Never expected that from "your local dealer". Hope you get some of your money refunded. Great post by John too!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AL_B said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Kelly and I could maybe do the 4th, subject to baby sitting arrangements. From the 10th onwards, Kelly is away on a conference in Washington for over a week!!
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,

I'll give you a ring after the 4th November when I'm back from Berlin (going later today) so we can sort something 

You are right about "my local dealer" - pretty frustrating :?
But then there are always Jon Zammett and Jeremy Hicks :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi folks,

please keep on discussing while I'm on holidays. Back on here on 5th November


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I had a ruddy hot curry the other night. Very nice to eat but a bit over the top on the stomach burn later - didn't quite have the flavour either. The Barinda, however, have it just right with their Vegetable Naga. That must be the most flavoursome curry there is - also nice and hot :twisted:

Someone gave me some Blair's "Ultra Death" sauce - apparently 900 times hotter than Jalapeno peppers!

http://www.extremefoods.com

Interesting video here of the effects:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I had a ruddy hot curry the other night. Very nice to eat but a bit over the top on the stomach burn later - didn't quite have the flavour either. The Barinda, however, have it just right with their Vegetable Naga. That must be the most flavoursome curry there is - also nice and hot :twisted:
> 
> Someone gave me some Blair's "Ultra Death" sauce - apparently 900 times hotter than Jalapeno peppers!
> 
> ...


 Only students would do that but why go to all the bother with all that just drink a spoon of petrol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right folks, I need to book tabels asap. Are we settling for 11th December then?


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Hope you are well, Emma and myself will be along for our fill of christmas curry (or steak in my case)

Look forward to seeing you all then,

Jonathan & Emma


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Hope you are well, Emma and myself will be along for our fill of christmas curry (or steak in my case)
> 
> ...


YES [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Looks like the "old crew" will be taking over Barinda 8) 
*I have booked tables for 20 people for 11th December, 7:30pm, provisionally* but can change numbers closer to the time.

Anyone wanting a pre-curry cuppa as usual at my house will be most welcome from 6:30pm onwards. Anyone needing my address, please PM me


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm still ok for that date


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

thedino said:


> I'm still ok for that date


ExcellenTT  
Are you up for a cuppa beforehand?


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> thedino said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still ok for that date
> ...


Sounds good to me


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Count Jan and me in Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

thedino said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > thedino said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



les said:


> Count Jan and me in Dani


Is that for a cuppa Les?

Everyone welcome


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> thedino said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Hope so Dani if Jan can make it. Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So who else is up for this then? I'll need to give final numbers to Barinda soon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

If it doesn't snow this year and we get half way and turn back, then me and Julie will be joining you for this.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Nick


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry Dani, we will have to give this a miss due to same date as Linda's works party :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries Syd. I'm sure you'll make it next time. Hope Linda will enjoy hehr work's party


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, still up for this.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cool 8) See you two weeks on Saturday


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Mmmmm! Barinda Dani...remember it well and haven't had an "*****" as good as theirs ever  (and the company wasn't bad either!)

Wonder if I can manage a 600 mile round trip... :wink:

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Mmmmm! Barinda Dani...remember it well and haven't had an "*****" as good as theirs ever  (and the company wasn't bad either!)
> 
> Wonder if I can manage a 600 mile round trip... :wink:
> 
> Dave


And why not Dave!!!! You are welcome (as allways) to stay at l'Hôtel Constable and you could also catch up with "Nobby Nuts Dave&Ju" 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmm! Barinda Dani...remember it well and haven't had an "*****" as good as theirs ever  (and the company wasn't bad either!)
> ...


J-I-A-B if hotel constable is full ! You know the B&B is always here for you guys ,,,,,

D & J

Dani 
See you soon


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry to butt in......hiya guys :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Sorry to butt in......hiya guys :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Hev x


  :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* +1 x


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't make this sorry, im away at the in laws in Norfolk, pre christmas visit.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmm! Barinda Dani...remember it well and haven't had an "*****" as good as theirs ever  (and the company wasn't bad either!)
> ...





davidg said:


> J-I-A-B if hotel constable is full ! You know the B&B is always here for you guys ,,,,,
> 
> D & J


You three trying to spoil us again (as usual!) and the offers are hugely appreciated, thank you 

With the weather just now, I'm knee deep in snow and immobile, I really don't think it's likely we'll be there. Add to which J is up to her eyes in work. If I came on my own, it would be more than bleeding ears I'll get from J :mrgreen:

However, during her Xmas hol's, who knows?!

Enjoy your night... we will be envious 

D&Jxxxx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SLO3 said:


> Can't make this sorry, im away at the in laws in Norfolk, pre christmas visit.


Not to worry, see you at some other meet no doubt 



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> However, during her Xmas hol's, who knows?!
> 
> D&Jxxxx


Sounds like a plan 8)

See you soon then.

Dani xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bump 

There is still time to change the number if anyone else wants to come


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry Dani we can't now make this. I have got a part time job working over Christmas (needs must) at ASDA and I have to work 2pm till 10pm tomorrow  Hope you all enjoy and hope to catch up with you soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> I have got a part time job (needs must)


I know the feeling Les!! After all, I should be knitting jumpers for my little grandson rather than working, and in fitness at that, at my tender age of 61 :roll: 
But pensions are not what they used to be :?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

So what's the plan in terms of meeting time tomorrow night?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> So what's the plan in terms of meeting time tomorrow night?


You can either come to my house for a pre dinner drink/cuppa around 6:30pm or you can go to Barinda directly. I'll send you a PM with my addy in case you want to come to mine first


----------

